
Show HN: Concentric – Generative art tool written in JavaScript - rices
https://anemy.github.io/concentric
======
rices
Thanks for checking out the project! :D It's open source on github:
[https://github.com/Anemy/concentric](https://github.com/Anemy/concentric)

I've posted a couple of my favorites on dribbble:
[https://dribbble.com/Scotsley](https://dribbble.com/Scotsley)

AMA! Share any cool ones you generate!

